# Pt filter papers



## justinhcase (Apr 22, 2014)

I have just dropped my fist Pt from my silver cell slime.
Having found my effort to have produced a very fine black powder that settled very slowly and was disturbed easily.
I filtered with a small filter paper and then washed the paper with a wash bottle into a clean beaker.
I am just waiting for it to settle again before taking the last distilled water wash down to a minimum level and evaporate what water is left.
My hope is that it will form a powder I can brush from the beaker into a small pile to melt with a small HO torch.
But having produced two dirty filter papers(I got 99.9% of the Pt of but I can see some particles have lodged them self's to deep to wash out.) I was wondering if I should save separately and may be add direct to my next lot of silver shot for the silver cell.
Would that solve the problems with carbon and Pt I would get if I incinerated as I do the rest of my papers.
Not a real problem with the small amount's I am dealing with at the moment but would be good to know for the future.
Thanks.
Justin


----------



## nickvc (Apr 22, 2014)

Personally Justin I'd just put the filter papers with the rest, when you do your recovery and refine them any values put into solution are testable and waste solutions with any values should be put into your stockpot for later processing. A good stockpot is essential and a good way to save for that rainy day or when you have nothing else to proccess, read Harold's experience it paid very handsomely for him.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Nick
I am incinerating my filter papers with the help of a blow torch turned right down.
This I was saving with the slag from my melt's and crucible cleaning with pot ash.
So when I can find a cone mold I could try Harold_V's flux mix of (1 1/2) parts silica (3 1/2) parts soda ash(1/2) part fluorspar(2) parts borax.
Might not the carbon in the papers Cause a problem when it get's hot enough to burn off the carbon?and that would just put it back up the line into the inquartation.
At least putting it straight into the silver anode shot would keep it's route short as possible and have as little interaction with carbon out in the open as possible.
Thank you for all your help.
I look forward to seeing what you make out of my enclosed aspirator and scrubber tower soon (finding a big enough acid resistant pump with in my budget was a pain but it should keep working as long as I don't let the water reservoir build up to much acidity .
but great post's keep it up.
Just


----------



## nickvc (Apr 22, 2014)

Justin as with most scrap, keep things separate, filter papers in one box used flux in another there's reasons behind it do a search or two and I'm sure you will find them :lol: 
That's not meant in a nasty way, the more you learn the better at recovery and refining you get and the easier things become and each new process amd method teaches you several more.


----------

